# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Make your hair replacement system longer

## jeff gao

Every hair replacement systems we buy and use for ourselves is unique, so its life span depends on three main factors: the type of base material used, the quality of the hair used, and the maintenance of the hair system.

So we will explore all the factors that make the hair replacement system durable and last longer for the user. We will also give you some tips on how to make your hair system last longer.


What material is used as the base for hair replacement systems?


The durability and endurance of each hair system varies greatly from one type to another. The basic elements used to make hair replacements will significantly affect the overall life of the hair system. Each type of base is used for different reasons, has a different level of durability, and therefore will last for a different length of time.


We always make it clear to our customers that the more natural any hair system looks, the shorter its lifespan, but the longer the hair replacement system, the less real it looks.


It is important to warn your customers that if they want a very natural-looking forehead hairline, the overall longevity and durability of their hair system may be affected.


The four main categories of the basic elements used in the men's hair system are as follows:
Ultra-thin skin and hair system, usually lasting 4-6 weeks;
Swiss Lace Hair Systems, usually lasts 1-2 months;
These systems of French Lace Hair Systems can usually be used for 3-4 months;
Combination hair systems which combine mono and poly skin these typically last 612months;


Hair quality of the hair replacement systems


The quality of the hair used on a mens hair systems will also affect the overall lifespan of the hair replacement for men.


Many of the men's hairpieces or toupees we provide you are made of high-quality human hair that has been gently processed, such as Remy Hair. Every cuticle on Remy hair replacement or systems flows in the same direction, eliminating friction and enhancing the overall life and beauty of the hair replacement system. Both our mens toupee and mens hairpiece use Remy hair.


The most durable hair replacement is a hair system made with Remy hair or 100% real hair. On the other hand, the life expectancy of hair systems that have undergone extensive processing or substandard hair is much shorter.


Hair replacement systems made from human hair are also incredibly versatile and attractive, with multiple textures, densities and colors.


The hair color of the hair replacement system affects its duration. Darker skin tones and more fashionable hairstyles require less treatment, but lighter hair colors and curls require more. The degree of processing experienced by the hair system affects its lifespan; however, the lifespan of any hair system can be greatly extended through careful care.


It is worth noting that if worn daily, the synthetic hair replacement system can last four to six months. At the same time, the synthetic hair system is more prone to breakage, and because artificial hair is of higher quality and is more prone to breakage due to tangles, it will not last that long.


Maintain your hair system


Consumers must learn how to maintain their hair replacement system. In most cases, they think it's more than just installing and removing them, but this is not the case. Therefore, the user must know how to properly clean and comb the hair system.


The first thing to do is to keep your hair replacement system tangle-free. Keeping your hair system free of knots and tangles is easy. This also makes the hair replacement look healthier, more refined, and more realistic, thus making the hair system last longer. We also recommend that you regularly use leave-in conditioning treatments. This will prevent the hair replacement system from looking worn and lifeless.


Regardless of your hair system, lace-based or front hair replacement system, you should apply knotting sealant on it regularly. This will keep the delicate knots in place and healthy for longer.


Whether you are looking for complete wigs, delicate hairpieces or toupees for men, Yiyohair provides a variety of natural-looking, high quality non surgical hair replacements for men. Check our catalog of mens hair replacement systems to find the one that suits you best. You can find all the solutions you are looking for to solve hair loss problems in Yiyohair. We are also happy to provide you with personalized customized consultation. If you want to try on or learn about the men's hair system, please contact. With the help of our hairdressing professionals and knowledgeable staff, Yiyohair is happy to help you.

----------

